
Theory vs. practice and my first days as a developer - austengary
http://feministy.tumblr.com/post/59636763065/theory-vs-practice-and-my-first-days-as-a-developer
======
jfe
How is a 9-week course in Ruby On Rails considered a "programming foundation"?
It's sad to me how many people think software development is all about web
frameworks.

